# Batch Programming



## jamesbond007 (Jul 1, 2007)

I want to know if there is a command in Dos that will delay the 

execution of a set of commands in a batch file ?
Suppose I have a batch file with 2 commands as follows :

dir >> list.txt
netstat -n

Now I'd like to add a command in between dir and netstat, like 

delay(X), which would delay the execution of netstat by X seconds.
I mean after dir the batch file should wait for the time I mention and 

then execute the next command. So does Dos have a command like delay ??


----------



## Sykora (Jul 1, 2007)

*malektips.com/xp_dos_0002.html

I'm not too familiar with DOS but you should be able to use that in your batch files.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanx man that really helped


----------

